
Bitcoin: who is Satoshi Nakamoto? - wslh
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=5951.0
======
halviti
Why link to some random forum post? This is a terrible submission.

There has been much speculation on the subject, you could have chosen from a
lot of decent articles like this:

[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/10/10/111010fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/10/10/111010fa_fact_davis)

or this:

[http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2011/10/race-
unmas...](http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2011/10/race-unmask-
bitcoins-inventors/43535/)

I'd rather read posts from above-top-secret than the bitcoin forums.

------
DividesByZero
Wow, the comments on that forum are certainly an interesting insight into the
weird sort of paranoia/megalomania that leads people to become Bitcoin zealots
-

"Satoshi definitely saw this as a strike against the malignant forces that
national fiat currencies and the parasitic monetary/finance system has become.

Enslaving us all in unpayable debts and endless taxation for wars and bankster
bonuses ... it is now a criminal system that will go down in history and those
at top aren't doing squat to change it, except personal enrichment. (Oh but we
are chasing bad guys playing poker online, trading goldbits and smoking weed
on their couches ... whatta a load of BS)."

------
damian2000
"Satoshi Nakamoto was the pseudonymous person or group of people who designed
and created the original bitcoin protocol and launched the bitcoin network."
-- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin#Satoshi_Nakamoto>

\-- I think that pretty much sums it up ... likely one or more people who
wanted to remain anonymous.

~~~
Zarathust
This is only speculation as the source cited for this info on wikipedia is a
wired article which is not very good for factual information.

------
bfwi
The stronger the bitcoin exchange rate is, the more stories I see about
bitcoin. Or is it the other way around?

~~~
Nursie
Well as its value seems to be driven almost entirely by a combination of hype
and fanaticism... either way really :)

~~~
hahainternet
What else do you propose would set its value? It's not exactly correlated to
precious metal so the exchange value is really the only definition isn't it?

~~~
mtgx
The value is set just like for other currencies. Really no difference there,
no matter how much some people are trying to say that there is some "real"
value behind other currencies. Nothing has a "more real" value behind them,
not even gold. It's all based on how limited the supply of it is, and the
value of the transactions done it in. That's how all currencies get valued.

The "problem" with Bitcoin right now is that _much_ of its _new_ value is
based on rumors and hype. But it's _base_ value (say that of ~$15 or so) is
pretty real, as real as it can be. But most or all of the difference between
$15 and its current price of $25 or whatever it is now, seems to have been
made mostly on hype, and I hope it ends soon. And this is only happening right
now because the transaction value is still pretty tiny of around $200 million
or so. Get that to $200 billion or $2 trillion, and then this shouldn't happen
as often or with as much variability.

~~~
DodgyEggplant
Almost all bubbles began with a "new" thing that propelled demand for a "new
economy".

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_India_Company>

------
guruz
More dense information than in this forum thread here:

<https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Satoshi_Nakamoto>

------
TBCM
The wise creator of the future currency of the planet. Start using Bitcoins
here! - <http://thebitcoinmaster.blogspot.com>

------
mtgx
Why does it matter?

~~~
myhf
The creators of bitcoin still control something like 25% of all bitcoins,
which gives them a huge amount of leverage in manipulating the bitcoin
economy. So it's interesting that nobody knows who they are.

<http://eprint.iacr.org/2012/584.pdf>

~~~
jerfelix
Where did you get that, out of that PDF? The number 25% sounds extremely high.

I have read this PDF before, a while ago, and I don't remember that stat. A
quick glance tells me that they say that 2 addresses have over 500,000
Bitcoins, but that's just 4.6% (or more, obviously) of the total 10.7M issued
so far. And there's no proof that this is the creator of Bitcoin. In fact,
it's more likely one of the large exchanges!

So, please help me understand your statement. If it's buried in the text of
that PDF, my apologies.

~~~
myhf
On page 11, it says that Entity A has 78k addresses and 2.8M bitcoins, and is
distinct from known large exchanges.

The implication is that some early adopters (possibly the creators) have
stockpiled bitcoins in that entity.

~~~
mike_esspe
Entity A is most likely a largest bitcoin pool (they own only a little
commission on this money).

------
nym
I'm betting it's PG ;-)

